# Re: Help with simple system for bedroom



## alexander33 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Help with simple system for bedroom*

Jim,
Thank you for the information regarding the 2.1 vs. the 3.1 system. I really did not know the difference between the two. I felt that it was too stupid a question to ask. Thank you for clearing that up.
From your response yes I want a 3.1 system something giving special effects, ambiance, and some semblance of a surround sound. 
I need one more bit of information regarding this: 3.1 system exactly what components do I need to make up a 3.1 home theater system Two front speakers, a receive, a sub-woofer, a center channel speaker? Are all needed?
Question for all: 
Which component should I spend the bulk of my budget on, speakers or receiver?
My budget was $800.00 however I will spend a little more if necessary. 
Recommendations for 2 front speakers:
Recommendation s for sub-woofer:
Recommendations for receiver:
Recommendations for center channel speaker:
Jim, should I be sending this as a new thread?
alexander


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Help with simple system for bedroom*

What happened to the answers in this thread - you were given
some good options?
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...help-simple-system-bedroom.html#axzz2HQr0a4n1


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Help with simple system for bedroom*

Price is all about balance. What are your minimum requirement for a receiver? e.g. Do you want Audessy correction? this will narrow it down then you find the least expensive unit that has the options you want.

http://www.accessories4less.com/ should have something to fit the bill

Speakers: to me a "bedroom" system would need to be small

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/value1pkg.html (however with a receiver you will be over budget)

The Klipsch HD Theater 500 or 600 are an option

The Polk Audio Blackstone series are also in your price range

You could also look at a soundbar like the Polk 6000.


----------

